# Sadie and Sassy's Halloween



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The girls went to the groomer today. Here are a couple of photos....if I can do it right!









This is Sadie








And here's Sassy


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I just saw those pics in the gallery, your babies are just gorgeous, too cute!!! They are quite a pair


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

omg too cute!!!!!! you can post pics of them anytime. doing anything. or nothing. they're just adorable!

ann marie and the "uh oh, this means picture time for ME, doesnt it??" buttercup


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I love the bows.







They are both just beautiful.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh they are just soooooo pretty in their little bows














What gorgeous little girls they truly are


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

They are gorgeous. Congratulations


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Susan, your girls are absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Susan, they are totally breathtaking. They look so beautiful, femine, and festive.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan, they are absolutely beautiful!! I love their silky coats. The bows make them look very festive and ready for Halloween.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Poor little Sadie is going through the unfortunate eyebrow situation. I guess that hers have somehow broken off and they won't go into the top knot so we are having to regrow. She's kind of messy looking, but we're working on it.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

YOu have some beautiful girls there. YOu are one lucky momma to have such fine looking girls.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww they are so pretty!!!














I love the halloween bows.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

They are gorgeous


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

The girls are gorgeous Susan...Valletta suffers from the same eyebrow condition...I keep telling her thick eyebrows, ala Brooke Sheilds, are all the rage this year!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

You have very beautiful girls!!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

They are beautiful little girls!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

wow they have grown up to be even more beautiful than before!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Your girls are beautiful. I love their bows too.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

WOw they are so pretty! Your groomer does a great job too. Are your girls related? They look identical.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, your two girls are simply stunning! Tav has his eye on them!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Susan,

Sadie and Sassy are gorgeous!!! I just love them.







And I am sorry to hear about your finger. I hope its not hurting too much.

Thanks for the nice words about my husband in my post. I just love him (and miss him)







.

Olga


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Oct 26 2005, 07:00 PM
> *The girls are gorgeous Susan...Valletta suffers from the same eyebrow condition...I keep telling her thick eyebrows, ala Brooke Sheilds, are all the rage this year!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113802*


[/QUOTE]

oooh that's PERFECT! i'd just been telling buttercup..."well, honey, it's just part of being a buttercup...and we love each and every one of your broken eyebrow hairs!"

ann marie and the "see? i'm a trendsetter! everyone wants the buttercup look!" buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Oct 26 2005, 08:45 PM
> *WOw they are so pretty! Your groomer does a great job too. Are your girls related? They look identical.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113860*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! My girls are littermates. We got Sadie last Oct. and the breeder was watching Sassy for the show ring. After falling madly in love with Sadie, I couldn't bear for her sister to go to another home. Luckily for us, her bite was off and the breeder was willing to sell.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sadie and Sassy are beautiful!!!! What gorgeous coats they turned out to have, huh?

I have read that using a little Kolesterol in the topknot helps with breakage. I also swear by using papers along with the bows. You can also tame the stragglers with a little hair gel.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my, they're so beautiful...love the bows!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Susan, your girls are gorgeous. Great pictures!!! Wow, your groomer uses nice bows.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Susan, the girls are gorgeous! I agree that the eyebrows are all the rage







I actually trimmed Phoebe's once they got too long, but regretted it afterwards. I thought those long eyelashes were so nice, but they just go wild now and in her eyes, so back to the growing.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia+Oct 26 2005, 10:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! My girls are littermates. We got Sadie last Oct. and the breeder was watching Sassy for the show ring. After falling madly in love with Sadie, I couldn't bear for her sister to go to another home. Luckily for us, her bite was off and the breeder was willing to sell.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=113873
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is wonderful!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Thay are absolutely gorgeous!! Love the bows. Happy Halloween.


----------

